# ATI card not working in my laptop

## thereisnospoon

I can't get my ati card to work on my gateway 7510GX laptop.  Card is a radeon mobility x600.  By work, I mean start X without locking up the whole system  :Smile: .  I've tried following a bunch of guides but none have worked.  I'm confused by the requirement of agpgart, because I have a pci express card(I think, maybe normal pci, but whatever).  In menuconfig, /dev/agpgart is has ---- and none of the options below match anything I can find in lspci.

Lspci: http://benjones.homelinux.net/lspci.log

emerge --info: http://benjones.homelinux.net/emerge.info

xorg.conf http://benjones.homelinux.net/xorg.conf

Please help!

Thanks a bunch

----------

## jserink

Need you to post the /var/log/xorg.0.log for us to see what is going on.

lsmod dump would help also.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Lethality

I think you have to set the device driver to "radeon".

Try:

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

 (I think you need to emerge ati-drivers-extra first though)

----------

## thereisnospoon

I ran the aticonfig program and it still didn't work.

Here's Xorg.log.0

http://benjones.homelinux.net/Xorg.0.log

----------

## jserink

 *thereisnospoon wrote:*   

> I ran the aticonfig program and it still didn't work.
> 
> Here's Xorg.log.0
> 
> http://benjones.homelinux.net/Xorg.log.0

 

Not Found

The requested URL /Xorg.log.0 was not found on this server.

Apache Server at benjones.homelinux.net Port 80[/glep]

----------

## thereisnospoon

fixed the url.

Thanks

----------

## jserink

 *thereisnospoon wrote:*   

> fixed the url.
> 
> Thanks

 

Looks like you are using the ATI drivers, fine.

A few things...

1. You appear to NOT have acpid running on your machine, that is odd for a laptop,

2. You're having lots of problems loading the X modules,

3. Your card module would not, the radeon module, there are several reasons for this.

basically what I am going to tell you is straight out of the "Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide" and the ;

This is your card:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

This uses the r380 chip, so we need to find that module.

but, there is no mention of your agp controller in the lspci dump. Can you do an lspci -vv | grep AGP,

We'll need this information.

your card coes not appear to be included in the ati-drivers ebuild so if you want to use the native ATI drivers, looks like you might have to get them directly from ATI.

if you want to use the Xorg dirvers, then as per the above mentioned docs, recompile your kernel with MTRR, AGPArt as a modeul, and your local AGP cgipset as a module. DO NOT COMPILE IN THE DIRECT RENDERING MANAGER!!!! Leave all of that section blank.

recompile your kennel. make sure the VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" is set in your make.conf file.

Now, emerge x11-drm.

That should work. 

There is a details gentoo wiki on the uaing the closed source ati dirvers with the radeon, hoave a look.

cheers,

john[/glep]

----------

## Goshanecr

I have a similar problem... with ATI X1250 chipset on my laptop ACER 5102 WLMI...

DRI not work... kernel 2.6.19-r1

ati-driver 8.30.3

in /var/log/X.log.0 nothing errors...

but fglrxinfo output that Mesa rendering uses..

my data in this topic:

Topic about ACER 5102 WLMI problems

----------

## thereisnospoon

Do I have an agp controller?  Its a pci express card.

Also, in my kernel the /dev/agpgart line is blocked out with ---- the specific support for agpgart are there, but none match my chipset.

----------

## Tlaloc

You need agpgart and you don't need it.   :Laughing:  Means, you need it to install ati-drivers but ati-drivers don't need it for a pci express card (at least I guess so). No support for a specific chipset needed too (of course). I also own an X600 and that is the output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   34644  0

fglrx                 397164  8

agpgart                22704  1 fglrx

ipw2200                85612  0

eth1394                14852  0

```

Then be sure to disable DRI completely and also all framebuffer support (especially radeonfb) in the kernel. Also check that the linux symlink in /usr/src/ points to th right kernel. x11-drm is not needed for ati-drivers. This wiki article rather good:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Bye, Val.

----------

## thereisnospoon

Okay, that all sounds great, but /dev/agpgart is diabled in menuconfig me.  How do I fix that?

----------

## thereisnospoon

Okay, so i guess the agpgart support is builtin because I'm using amd64 kernel, but /dev doesn't contain anything about agpgart and I'm still lost on how to get my card to work.

Please Help!

----------

## Tlaloc

Not sure if this is useful, since I can't check this I am on x86)....

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-amd64%40lists.gentoo.org/msg06433.html

Look at the end of the post.

Bye, Val.

----------

## thereisnospoon

Okay, I updated all my info.  I got rid of the fglrx module.  I got rid of all modules except for radeon, but it wouldn't start claimining it needed the ati module.  I reinstalled xf86-video-ati and it put all the other ati modules back, but it hangs on a black screen once I run startx.  I can't get any useful info out of var/log/Xorg.0.log, but I probably don't know where to look.  As blazing fast as commandline only is, I'd like to be able to multitask  :Smile: 

Thanks for looking!

----------

